# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nintendo Wii krijgt een Health Pack - Gamed

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Nintendo Wii krijgt een Health Pack*
*Gamed -** 2 uur geleden*
Nee, je krijgt geen appel en een banaan wanneer je de Nintendo Wii af gaat halen bij je gameshop, wel wil Nintendo op een andere manier je conditie op peil gaan houden. De geruchten waren er al eerder, het *...* 
Health Pack aangekondigd door Miyamoto Inside gamer
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

